# flying Walrus



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

There once was a Walrus
Who dreamed to fly.
so built him a flying machine..... 

Way to much time on my hands and some Steampunk stuff and … no drugs.. really.. fresh out of Aspire...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love the detail


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So who has more gas, the walrus or the blimp? Looks very futuristic....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're right - you got too much time on your hands.

But at least you're getting down to the "nuts and bolts" of the situation.

Cool!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I love steampunk stuff, and your recent projects have been inspired. Or should I say, Aspired?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is great Stuff, Scott. Keep em coming.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This triggered some flashbacks to the late '60s. Fascinating piece. I'm enjoying seeing your steam punk period unfold.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=19sAewJH22I


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Like the others... I like your steampunk streak.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> This triggered some flashbacks to the late '60s. Fascinating piece. I'm enjoying seeing your steam punk period unfold.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=19sAewJH22I


Tom, that looks like a snapshot of inside some politicians brains !

HAHAHAHA
Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another good one but I'm not sure that one blimp is enough to keep that walrus in the air.

I got the elements but haven't had time to play with them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I love it, Scott!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

sreilly said:


> So who has more gas, the walrus or the blimp? Looks very futuristic....


what do you think he filled the Blimp with..


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You need help, soon.

Charley


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gaffboat said:


> I love steampunk stuff, and your recent projects have been inspired. Or should I say, Aspired?


I was going to say that his piece looked like something from Prof. Henry .


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Walrus panel ready to carve today


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I’m afraid to see what the walrus’s better half looks like. looks up to your usual standards (that’s about as high a compliment that one can pay).


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

off the table and ready to sand, seal and paint. 

thanks for looking enjoy the crazy...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks good so far, Scott. I like the frame that you've added... neo-meccano?


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

it's just amazing, I'm blown away by your skill.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

How long does it take you to run that, Scott?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Another great one Scott. Other than the obvious talent, I think one thing that sets your projects apart is the depth/hight of your models. Keep on inspiring!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’m just gobsmacked . You never cease to amaze Scott, just wow! 
I have no idea how the fonts turned out so clean and sharp considering this is wood


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Always a source of inspiration.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> How long does it take you to run that, Scott?


David 

that one took just over 3 hours, with a .125 tapered ball nose. I ran it half way at 150 ipm and is was going so sell I turned it up to 200 for the balance of the trip. another 30 minutes or so to do the V carve, than do that again cause I had file saved wrong, than the profile cut out. 

Painting currently..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*painting The walrus*



Scottart said:


> There once was a Walrus
> Who dreamed to fly.
> so built him a flying machine.....
> 
> Way to much time on my hands and some Steampunk stuff and … no drugs.. really.. fresh out of Aspire...


 A few pictures as I prep to paint the walrus for those of you that want to follow along. 

Sealed wood painted with Flat Black spray paint. Black is a good base for painting, and helps add depth later and we add light on higher areas. 

The Brown, Red, Yellow, White Black tall acrylic paints are the bulk of what I use. 

Most of my work is done with that one brush and pieces of that sponge torn into ragged bits. 

The Metalic acrylic paints I found at Michaels They are a treasure. It may take an under coat of White over the black in a few key areas to make them pop. but great paint. Tomorrow I paint and will try get you all some details on the steps and Steam punk is pretty straight forward.. FUN.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

close to done, Violated that now blue rule ..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’m going to wear the WOW word out , and have to come up with another . Great paint job as always Scott, this just takes it to the next level . You’ve sure got a great eye for things


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks very good, Scott, even though you violated the rules. I tried to find the number for the steampunk bylaw enforcement agency... no luck.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

That turned out quite nice. In the early stages I was beginning to worry about you.

Charley


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

a link to the painting process albeit a bit sped up..

https://www.facebook.com/WillowCreekGallery/videos/289764435057350/


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

TenGees said:


> Looks very good, Scott, even though you violated the rules. I tried to find the number for the steampunk bylaw enforcement agency... no luck.


​
I tried to Respect rules... even though I could not find them...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

My Hero!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Another great one Scott. Other than the obvious talent, I think one thing that sets your projects apart is the depth/hight of your models. Keep on inspiring!!!


thanks..... in an ongoing effort to break off longer more expensive bits...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I’m going to wear the WOW word out , and have to come up with another . Great paint job as always Scott, this just takes it to the next level . You’ve sure got a great eye for things


I some times just spell it backwards. woW


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John you are right, it is paint by numbers. Those bottles all have numbers on them. And look, it can't be all that hard, all you need is one brush and a ripped up sponge.:grin:

Looks great Scott. And about that no blue rule, what would this look like without the blue? I get a real cold feeling and can understand why that walrus wants to fly away.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> John you are right, it is paint by numbers. Those bottles all have numbers on them. And look, it can't be all that hard, all you need is one brush and a ripped up sponge.:grin:
> 
> Looks great Scott. And about that no blue rule, what would this look like without the blue? I get a real cold feeling and can understand why that walrus wants to fly away.


Yah John.... what Mike said. Paint by numbers... see.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ha Ha!! Smartarses


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It’s funny as I always like them before paint , right up until I see it painted lol


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> It’s funny as I always like them before paint , right up until I see it painted lol


NOT SO funny, I will send you a pic of the pile of dead carvings that painting ruined.... Sometimes it just makes a mess of a good carving.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

next one is a fishing machine bear..

still mid design on this one.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Very unique, good for you


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Ha Ha!! Smartarses


John

I found some instructions on how Paint by number works. this should help..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's where I have problems - the fine details and shading.


----------

